# NAIS Persuasive Speech



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I thought you guys might like reading this, so I am posting it. This is my persuasive speech that I wrote for school. We were allowed to choose any important topic that we wanted.. surprise surprise, what did I choose?  Let me know what you guys think.

The United States government is working on a program that will disrupt the businesses of small American farmers, and is extremely alarming and disturbing.

The National Animal Identification System (NAIS) is a program created by the USDA. The idea is that every single livestock animal in the United States will be identified and tagged, and then tracked. The key components in NAIS are premises identification, animal identification, and animal tracking.

All livestock and poultry (which includes cattle, chickens, swine, sheep, goats, deer, elk, horses, llamas, and several other species) would be identified with a special number. The purpose is to establish a system to track where animals came from within 48 hours.

In July 2006 the USDA released a statement saying that NAIS will be voluntary for now, as long as everyone signs up. If we do not all agree, then it will become mandatory. Saying that NAIS is voluntary seems to be just a play on words.

NAIS violates many of our constitutional rights, especially the right to privacy. First of all, there is the major fear that it will become mandatory. If it does, farmers will not be able to say â€œNo, I refuse to identify and report information on my animalsâ€. They will be forced to do it. If they do not comply they will be faced with either huge fines, or confiscation of their valuable animals.

NAIS will impose unreasonable burdens on farmers. Small farmers will be heavily weighed down by NAIS because they must tag and track every single animal. The equipment required to identify animals will not be supplied by the government. The tags and the tag reader alone will cost a very good chunk of money. For the hobby farmer or typical 4-H kid that is simply not an expense that they can afford to identify the few animals that they raise.

As if tagging and paying for mandatory ID on animals isnâ€™t enough of an issue for farmers, every time an animal is moved from its current premises it must be reported the USDA. This will involve a large amount of paperwork for each and every animal. Farmers simply do not have the time to fill out paper after paper each time they go to a show, sell a cow, or take their horses for a trail ride, etc.

Finally, NAIS simply does not promote agriculture. People that are looking into raising animals will immediately realize what a huge undertaking it has become, and how many hoops they will have to jump through to start. It will be extremely discouraging and disheartening for many people. 

We need to wake up and realize that this is absolutely not the way to go about controlling the spread of animal disease. NAIS is not a good idea for American farms- it only benefits big factory farms. Our history and part of our great country as Americans is based on our small family farms, and NAIS will not allow small farmers to continue. We should reject it as an unreasonable and unworkable way to control fears of disease.


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Katherine,

Well written! It has the facts of NAIS, and great arguments against it. 

I really like your paper, and I would suggest sending in to your paper as well!

Great job!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow,I'm speachless.(That's rare.LOL)


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks so much! I thought it turned out pretty good. Now we shall see what grade it gets.. lol.

Jennifer, where exactly could I send it to? I have no idea. Thanks.


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

You could at least send it in to your local newspaper(s), (check your phone book)Maybe goat associations that issue newsletters(are there any that you register your goats with?)...what grade are you in? Do you do 4-H? You could submit it to 4-H(contact your local extension office)/FFA, Your local Farm Bureau, maybe as well???

Just a few ideas


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks! I will look into it.

YEAH I got all 75 points on it  hehe now I can do a little dance..


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Great Job!!!  

Congratulations and I agree with everyone else that your paper is too good not to be seen by as many people as possible.


----------

